# Question: Traveling in Britain



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I'm coming over for the Conservative Party conference in Blackpool at the end of summer, but I'll be flying into Birmingham from Amsterdam.

What's the best way to get from Birmingham to Blackpool and back?


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Train timetables here - https://www.nationalrail.co.uk/

There is a station at Birmingham airport - you should search the timetables for "Birmingham International"


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Thanks. A friend told me they do work on the trains Sunday, is this true?


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

There is usually a reduced service on Sundays but less people using the trains - shouldn't be a problem. 

Personally I'd just hire a car and drive. The M6 motorway runs from Birmingham to within a few miles of Blackpool. I always prefer the flexibility of having a car and it would give you the opportunity to see a few sights. I'd hate you to go home thinking that the whole of the UK was like Blackpool!


----------

